# Hard water filtering



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

We have very hard water where I live and in spite of me using a Brita filter, I need to descale at least once a month. It is not too bad with a Silvia, but I am considering upgrading to a double boiler machine at some point and I am put off by the idea of having to descale two boilers monthly.

I know some use bottled water, but that is not an option I am willing to consider right now.

So the question is, what filtering systems are available that would eliminate (or drastically reduce) the problem?

I heard some refer to a "Reverse osmosis" filter. Do they work? And if so, which system in particular would you suggest?

Any suggestion greatly appreciated.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm stuck with the same problem in London as the tap water comes out at about 300 PPM (using a cheap and probably quite inaccurate TDS meter) and for the moment I've settled on a mixture of bottled water and a brita jug which gives me 130 ish.

Unfortunately the bottled water over time ends up being quite expensive so I'm just going to fit a water filter directly to the tap and there's plenty of options, I know some people here have used the kit from screwfix which is pretty cheap at about £30 but I'm thinking for myself the Brita purity C300 which should cost about £40 and last somewhere between 6-12 months (even if I'm completely off on that timescale it's still going to be much cheaper than bottled).

I've seen it mentioned previously that you'll need to further treat distilled or RO water because it's fairly pure and tastes quite flat thanks to the lack of minerals so you may want to reconsider that option. Depending on your machine it might be an option to fit an in tank filter?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Type in "water filters" in the top right corner of the page, it will take you to a huge amount of information on filters / pro's and cons.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

RO does work, but produces a lot of waste water (60-70%)

You could go for a Claris filter or similar inline filter kit.

Using bottled water is more expensive than using an inline filter kit per litre over time.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I've got an inline Brita purity filter. If you get one, consider getting the ones above the basic model, as they allow you to set the level of filtration.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Kinetico scale reducing cartridge type filter with a separate tap on the kitchen sink, change the cartridge every six months or so, I now de scale 3 to 4 times a year. Before I was getting limescale around the grouphead but not now, and the coffee tastes the same to me.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks to all that have replied. You've given me a few options to explore.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have bought a TDS meter and I am now experimenting with Brita Jug filters replaced every two weeks (as that's when they seem to lose efficacy).

At £2.50 per cartridge that would work out at £65 per year.

Does anyone know how does that compare with running cost from a fitted Brita or Claris systems?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Can I ask where you see this cartridge for £40



SimonB said:


> the Brita purity C300 which should cost about £40


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Can I ask where you see this cartridge for £40


eBay, bought a couple for under £40 each including shipping.


----------

